# teardrop trailers, very cool camping option



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ok i see a lot of people looking at camping trailers. concern with gas costs. weight restricted vehicles. all sort of problems now days with camping.
heres a real option. 
teardrop camping is inexpensive to get into . you can buy a new teardrop for 5 thousand or so.aybe less. you can build your own. mine ran me less then a thousand. 
they are small campers that weigh under a thousand pounds depending on what you put in it. mine is a little over six hundred pounds. it sleeps two in a full sized bed. when the rear hatch is lifted, has a complete chuckwagon style kitchen. can go places big campers can't consider going. tows behind my little 2 wheel drive ford ranger with out being noticed and little or no difference in gas cost.
this unit measures 4ft wide 8ft long and 4 ft high. some stretch out to six or seven feet wide and as much as 12 foot long. 
these are excelent campers for a couple. look them up on the internet to see pictures of them and learn more.
there are many other really good choices in small affordable campers. scamp a company in minn. i think, makes a really nice camper. then theres the old sierra scotty or canned ham type camper. and of course pop up campers galore.
so rethink your needs compared to your wants and take a good look at the smaller campers. less money, and since you use it more,,,,more fun.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

My dad is looking at them. He had a 28ft Class A motorhome with a 454 V8 but sold it. It was a Gas hog anyway. His wife just died this past summer so he won't be traveling like he used to but he is bored sitting at home. He likes road trips etc so he's looking at some small trailers that he can tow behind his Chevy Equinox with a 3500# tow rating. I know it the other thread you aid you built yours, would love to see some pics if you can post them. Seems like an interesting project! I've looked at a few during the RV shows and was shocked to see some priced in the $10,000 range! Pretty neat units though with surprising space. I looked at a small unit built on a utility trailer so you could take an atv or whatever...pretty cool for about $8000.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

its up at my cottage. when i go up next time i'll do some pics


----------



## mjp (Jun 30, 2000)

On our recent trip to North Carolina we stopped at the TD dealer in Canton Ohio. They are an awesome little rig. The 4' wide is a little to narrow for two people but the 5' wide trailer had plenty of room and weighed in at around 900 pounds. That trailer costs around $8000. The guy we were talking to said that Patsy Lou GM dealer near Flint is starting to deal them.


----------

